# A shout OUT to RuddeDogg



## Noreaster (Jun 16, 2004)

I just wanted to say thanks! I had a great time in Jersey and it was good to be back. 
Check your PM! 

Noreaster


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Glad I could be of service. Ya get up this way again give me shout. I'd be happy to toss some lead with ya.


----------

